# Tank horn repair



## mike j (Aug 11, 2013)

Working on a 40/41 Elgin short tank. The horn is intact and works when I touch the contacts on the bottom of the horn button with a screw driver. The button seems to depress normally but nothing happens. Was thinking of spraying penetrating oil into it. Has anyone taken these apart or have any ideas?


----------



## npence (Aug 11, 2013)

I spray wd-40 into the button and work it around. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## mike j (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice, I now have my first working tank horn in the fleet.


----------

